# Went to Bob Sikes this evening



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

went out there about 4 clock when I got there it was really windy but it calmed down a bit. My little brother caught the first white trout and after that we kept catching them we left with 10 white trout and after we caught all the trout I caught a ground mullet and then a flounder.

It was a great evening overall and got to spend time with my brothers


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great Report Thanks!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

cool dude!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a bad way to spend some time with family.......nice job!


----------

